

The moment of truth is a real audience - twampss
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1581-the-moment-of-truth-is-a-real-audience

======
CalmQuiet
Yes, for hackers, “Get 'er dun” means, “Get it released.” ...which means that
the real test is the response of your product's intended audience in its
intended setting (not just a focus group, etc.)

------
lsb
It's interesting to note that, of the two software companies mentioned,
Google's feedback loop is a lot shorter than Microsoft's. If they find a bug
they can, theoretically, patch it then and there, whereas Microsoft does
something like Patch Tuesday, and of course Microsoft doesn't get the rich
interaction data that Google does.

